# ED 13Ov2 Review



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

I bought one of these because they went on sale for $70 for the D4 configurations since I needed a cheap, decent sub for my beater S10 I am driving to save miles on my nice vehicles. 

Installed in a 1.0 cuft sealed box, which is the alignment preferred by the "experts" at ED. Receiving 500wrms @ 2 ohm from a Cadence FXA 3001.

Initial impressions were that the sub is very transparent, doesn't color the output, gets loud, but isn't *quite* as articulate as either the IDQv3 in my truck or the JLW6v2 in my wife's Audi A4. It was a fair comparison too because I pulled the IDQ out of my Dodge and hooked the ED up right in its place to test it so it was in the same install spot, same power, same everthing. It more probably had slightly more output though than either of the other two.

It plays really well up to where it rolls off quickly somewhere around 100- 120 hz. Which is good for me because I am running 4" Soundstream Exacts components in the dash of the S10, which obviously don't do much for me below 120hz. It does blend in well and doesn't draw attention to itself even though I am asking it to play a little midbass, and isn't making it sound like all the bass is coming from the backseat. 

All in all this a tremendous driver for $70, and probably still a decent buy for the normal $175. Is it as good as a W6v2 or IDQv3? No, not quite, but it is a decent SQ sub that also gets pretty loud...


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

not to be pushing ED stuff, but at that price I would say this woofer is untouchable. I have on, but if pushed real hard it will bottom out.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine worked pretty well while I had it. With that said, I'm considerably happier with my 12W6v2. Then again, it costs twice as much. In a budget system, the 13Ov2 can certainly 'fit the bill'.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

dejo said:


> not to be pushing ED stuff, but at that price I would say this woofer is untouchable. I have on, but if pushed real hard it will bottom out.


I know what you mean. I have one in a HT setup off their LT550 plate amp and it bottoms out a little only when pushed extremely hard. In "There Will Be Blood" there is an oil derrick that explodes in the first part of the film and the sub went wild. I lowered it a touch and it was fine. I can't imagine what it would have been like if my box wasn't tuned down to 22hz

I've been happy with it though. It's a great sub and for the money I doubt you could do better.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

I am also extremely happy with mine. It is quite sensitive, so it is louder off of 800w than my SS-RLP, and is way more sensitive than the TDX that i have. It also blends better than both of those. the TDX shakes the car so hard on low notes, but it doesn't do much above 50hz or so, and the ED does well there. I am really happy for the price that i paid which was $30 shipped for one, and $25 shipped for another from a guy who thought they needed a recone because of a tiny tear in the spider.


----------

